# Please don't laugh



## Colonel Blimp (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok in Britain there's a way of finding out if a car you're thinking of purchasing has been written off. By any chance (slim obviously) is there any such thing here?


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

yes go to sharjah to Abu Shgara and if you want any car i can help you on this
my friend works there

hope good for you

bye


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

by written off do you mean has it been in a wreck and totalled and then fixed up again? salvage title kinda thing?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

if its an import from america you are looking at you can check carfax.com and use the vin number for the car to check if it is a salvage or not. other than that you would have to have a mechanic look at it.


----------

